# Freshwater Solana 34



## txbonds (Jan 25, 2011)

Just converted from a reef to a basic freshwater setup. Decided to reuse my solana 34 tank.











Decided to use a white looking sand/rock for the bottom. I ended up using 40lbs of Caribsea Instant Aquarium Torpedo Beach sand, which is sort of a white/grey/beige looking mixture.

I ordered a large resin root stump made by O.S.I. It's pretty realistic looking, but just like fake plants it doesn't quite look as real as real. *r2










Picked up a variety of Color Burst plants from Petco made by Blue Ribbon Pet Products. I think they are silk but coated with something that gives them a shiny finish. They were the most realistic artificial plants I could find. I ended up using two of the Green Sword Plants and two of the Red/Green Atoll Grass Plants.


















I ended up ordering an 18-24" Marineland Reef Brite LED fixture to try out. I previously had Aqua Illumination fixtures on this when it was a reef, but sold them when I sold all of my reef supplies/equipment. The Marineland LED has a very pleasing color with it's mixture of 10k and actinic LED's. It does have a very noticable spot light effect with brighter and darker areas though.










For filtration, I've only added a filter sock at this point since I don't have any fish. The sand came with some bio starter liquid, but no fish have been added. I plan to add a charcoal/ammo lock type bag and a ceramic bio ring bag below the filter sock for extra filtration.

So, this is my start for freshwater. Nothing fancy, very low key and hopefully pretty easy maintenance with simple glass cleaning, and vaccum once every few months or so. Next is to decide what type of fish to add and to see if maybe another plant or two would look right. 

Any tips appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool looking tank. I wouldnt worry about ammo lock. If you need it later you can always add then.


----------



## txbonds (Jan 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Cool looking tank. I wouldnt worry about ammo lock. If you need it later you can always add then.


Thanks. 

The ammo lock was mixed in with the charcoal pouch I bought. It was one of the filter refills from a fluval canister filter. Looked to be the easiest option for the solana's built in rear filter chambers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When do you plan to put fish in it?


----------



## txbonds (Jan 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> When do you plan to put fish in it?


I'll probably add a few in a week or so. I'm not in a huge hurry.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good way to be....not in a hurry.


----------



## txbonds (Jan 25, 2011)

Time for a few update pictures:


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet tank, great pics!


----------

